# 10g vs 20g betta sorority



## Anubiasbias (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

In a couple of months (after I've moved) I plan on starting a betta sorority. I have a planted 10 gallon with no fish and an empty 20 gallon. It would be quite easy for me to transfer the plants to the 20 gallon if needed.

I was wondering, from peoples' experience, what would be the better option, the 10g or the 20g? And how many ladies per tank?

Any extra helpful tips would be nice! I'd like to be well prepared.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The 20g, without a doubt! More fish, more stability, more room, easier to scape... The list goes on forever. My sorority is in a 20 and I love it. The girls all have lots of room to themselves.


----------



## Anubiasbias (Jun 20, 2013)

Bigger is usually better, I was just checking in case someone had an amazing 10g story.

How many girls do you have in there?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have 4 in a 20G long. There are more options for tankmates with a 20G. I started out with a 10G but you can have more females with a 20G. At one point, I had 12 and they got along amazingly well but I had the tank jam packed with silk plants/decor


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Once you get beyond 10G your sorority tanks really take off and do really well. I have a 16 gallon and with 7 girls. I can support more, but I have lots of catfish (that I also love). I have corydoras, otocincilus, upside down catfish, shrimp, and snails. I used to have some orange (CPO) crayfish too, but I haven't replaced the since they died (one of old age).

A larger tank also makes it easier to separate the girls if needed or put some on hold before adding them to the group using breeder boxes. I can fit up to 3 in my tank.


----------



## Anubiasbias (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm only planning on having female bettas in the tank (except for maybe a couple of zebra snails). 

How many should I have? I was thinking 10 or 12? This is for the 20g.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

They say the MAX for a 10G is 6 so I would think 12 would be for a 20G but I would only have that many if there is tons of decor. They cant fight if they cant see the other fish. You want to to have good coverage at all levels of the tank, not just the bottom


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

10-12 girls in a 20 g is a good number. It spreads out the aggression among more members, reducing it...if that makes sense lol. Plenty of tall plants to break the line of sight and plenty of hiding places.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have...erm...12? girls in a 36G.

As others already said, go with the 20


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Biggest you can! Because I can almost guarantee you that you will be hooked and will want a bigger tank soon. I am working on a 75g sorority now. :-D

Also, though I know others disagree, I have gone with the advice on Bettysplendens.com about sororities, where she says that you can have one female per gallon, though she notes that less is better.

I currently have 17 girls in my heavily planted 20g and have no issues with aggression.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Deanna I am glad you posted that because I'd been following that advice and that more fish spreads out the aggression. I was starting to get worried as I read this thread that I will have too many fish.


----------



## eyorenut (Jun 30, 2013)

I just moved my 4 females from a 10 to a 20 and added 5 more  ...the 4 had been in the 10 for just over a year and of course I had to get more when I upgraded their tank. I now have 9 in the 20 along with 4 oto's and lots of silk plants and hide holes for them. Working on getting more live plants for all 3 of my tanks and of course if I see any more girls that I just have to have I still have room to add them  I have been lurking here for over a year but this is actually the first time I have posted.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

We also have to remember that "spreading out aggression" does not make it acceptable to overstock...


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

AQadvisor says that I could have 20 females in my 20 long and still not be overstocked.


----------

